
How to Save Big Money on Semtech's LoRa - peburns
https://medium.com/@patburns/how-to-save-big-money-on-semtechs-lora-129536b1aa9b
======
detaro
I'm curious, why do you keep advertising by talking mostly about your
competitors instead of a positive framing about your products?

